# Ρογήρος, επί παντός επιστητού



## Cadmian (Feb 23, 2013)

Ρογήρος, επί παντός επιστητού.

Ο λαός απαιτεί, στον Ρογήρο εκπομπή!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2013)

Μα δεν μιλάς...


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2013)

Αμ, πες το χριστιανέ μου! Έτσι εξηγείται η καθυστέρηση... και είχαμε ξεροσταλιάσει...


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως τα διαβάζω αυτά σε Kindle, οπότε κιντλοποιήθηκαν όλα τα κείμενα, και όποιος θέλει να επωφεληθεί μπορεί να κατεβάσει το συγκεντρωτικό PDF από εδώ:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3124399257/Rogerius_Facebook.pdf

(Τώρα κατεβαίνει κι από εδώ.)


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως τα διαβάζω αυτά σε Kindle, οπότε κιντλοποιήθηκαν όλα τα κείμενα, και όποιος θέλει να επωφεληθεί μπορεί να κατεβάσει το συγκεντρωτικό PDF από εδώ:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/3124399257/Rogerius_Facebook.pdf



Εεε, χμμ, με όποιο ιστοπλοηγό δοκίμασα, φαίνεται πως ο καιρός δεν επιτρέπει προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι, γιατί μου βγάζουν όλοι Download permission denied by uploader:



Και τα λίνκια του wordpress στο #1 και το #3 για κάποιο λόγο δεν δουλεύουν τέτοια ώρα. (Saturday night fever?) κι έχω σκάσει να διαβάσω Ρογήρο και δυο ήλιους απόψε. Άκυρο, διορθώθηκε. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι φτιάχνουν πια αυτά τα ανεβοκατεβασάδικα για χειρισμό από ρουκετοεπιστήμονες. Ή, όπερ και πιθανότερο, τα φτιάχνουν προγραμματιστές που δεν έχουν βγει ποτέ από το βρομερό τους δωμάτιο και αγνοούν τι θα πει βοήθεια στο χρήστη. :curse:

Το ανέβασα εδώ τελικά.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 24, 2013)

Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις και για τον Ροζέρ οριζινάλ, τον ιστορικό θέλω να πω, θα σου κάνω τεμενάδες!


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Αν δεν είσαι φοβερά απαιτητικός, υπάρχει αυτό το εργαλειάκι:
http://dotepub.com/

Κάνεις εγκατάσταση στο ιστοπλοϊκό που χρησιμοποιείς (Firefox ή Chrome). Σου προσθέτει μια πράσινη βούλα κάτω δεξιά. Με δεξί κλικ πάνω της κάνεις ρυθμίσεις. Αλλιώς, την πατάς στη ιστοσελίδα που θέλεις να ετοιμάσεις για Kindle και σώζεις (mobi ή epub) όταν σου πει. 

Κάνε μια δοκιμή και δες αν σε βολεύει. Αν και μπορεί να υπάρχουν και καλύτερα τέτοια εργαλεία.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2013)

Ο Ρογέριος συζητά (εδώ) μια πρόσφατη δημοσιογραφική λαθροχειρία σ' ένα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον κείμενο. Πρόκειται για ένα σύντομο άρθρο στο ευρείας κυκλοφορίας αμερικανικό περιοδικό _Collier's Weekly_ του Paul A. Porter, με ημερομηνία 20 Σεπτεμβρίου του 1947. Ο Πωλ Α. Πόρτερ (1904-1975) είχε σταλεί από τον Αμερικανό πρόεδρο Τρούμαν στην ταραγμένη Ελλάδα του εμφυλίου ως επικεφαλής της Αμερικανικής Οικονομικής Αποστολής (American Economic Mission to Greece). Ήταν δικηγόρος με παρελθόν αγωνιστή υπέρ των αστικών ελευθεριών, προβεβλημένη προσωπικότητα του Δημοκρατικού Κόμματος, στέλεχος στο επιτελείο του Ρούσβελτ της εποχής του Νιου Ντηλ και, ως έμπιστος του Αμερικανού προέδρου, προσωπική επιλογή του Τρούμαν. Διόλου αυτό που θα περιέγραφε η λαϊκή φαντασία ως μονομανή αντικομουνιστή κοκκινόσβερκο Γιάνκη με παρωπιδοφόρα αλαζονία και τσιχλόφουσκα στο στόμα. Το τι αντίκρισε στην Ελλάδα το περιγράφει στο άρθρο αυτό, που το θεωρώ ενδιαφέρον, και γι' αυτό το κόπιαρα και σας το επισυνάπτω, με την παρότρυνση να το διαβάσετε. Δίνει πολύ συνοπτικά την άποψη του συγγραφέα του, η οποία δεν έχει γίνει ολοκληρωμένα γνωστή· στο Διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν επιλεγμένα αποσπάσματα ανακατεμένα από την επίσημη Έκθεση και το άρθρο του Πόρτερ.

Αλλά τα μη αναμενόμενα με την αμερικανική βοήθεια δεν σταματούν εδώ. Με το τέλος του εμφυλίου, όταν εντάθηκαν οι προσπάθειες εφαρμογής του Σχεδίου Μάρσαλ, επικεφαλής για την Ελλάδα της Διοίκησης Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας (Economic Cooperation Administration), δηλαδή του φορέα υλοποίησης του Σχεδίου Μάρσαλ, διορίστηκε ένας άλλος Πωλ Πόρτερ, φίλος και συνάδελφος του πρώτου. Ο Πωλ Ρ. Πόρτερ (1908-2002), οικονομολόγος, παλιός συνδικαλιστής (labor organizer), εκδότης σοσιαλιστικής εφημερίδας και μέλος του Σοσιαλιστικού Κόμματος μέχρι την είσοδο της Αμερικής στον πόλεμο, έμεινε στη θέση του ένα χρόνο (από Σεπτέμβριο του 1949 έως Νοέμβριο του 1950). Πολλοί τους συγχέουν στις πηγές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Μπράβο, το γύρευα αυτό. 

Το έφτιαξα και σε Kindle και το ανέβασα εκεί απ' όπου μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε.

Wanted - A Miracle in Greece.pdf


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 24, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ καταρχάς τον Cadmian για τη διαφήμιση που μου κάνει (χωρίς εγώ να την αξίζω).
Ευχαριστώ τον Δρα, τον Earion, τον Δαεμάνο, τον Μαρίνο και τον nickel για το ενδιαφέρον τους.
Ευχαριστώ ξανά τον nickel για τα εκπληκτικά εργαλεία μετατροπής, που εγώ μες στον τεχνολογικό αναλφαβητισμό μου αγνοούσα.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι τον Earion για τις τόσο ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τον Πωλ Α. Πόρτερ.

Και ζητώ συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, αλλά την Κυριακή μου την πέρασα σε τόπους που δεν επιθυμούσα να επισκεφθώ. 

Ξαναλέω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ιστολόγιο δημιουργήθηκε πρωτίστως για να ικανοποιηθούν προσωπικές ανάγκες αρχειοθέτησης και επιμέλειας των κειμένων. Προς το παρόν, πρόκειται για φαγητό ξαναζεσταμένο στα διαδικτυακά μικροκύματα. Για τα υπόλοιπα, το μέλλον θα δείξει... ;)


----------

